# My Discus Fish



## tommydisco (Oct 28, 2009)

hi, this are my discus fish


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Why no substrate, plants, decor, or wood? 

Just wondering. I think a little white or black marine sand and some suitable wood and a live plant or two, would look great in that tank.

W


----------



## tommydisco (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah you right, but now no , I goint to wait 4 month more, for me now is more easy for yunger discus like that, I do water change everyday 1 to 2 gallons and 5 time food in the day to grew up more faster, but in the future I'll put full decoration , take care and thank for comments


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I did some reading (because I don't keep discus) and that looks like the way people do it with messy juveniles.

W


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

beautiful discus Tommy!

I've never kept discus but I've done quite a bit of reading up on them.

You're right about keeping the tank barebottom for now. It helps discus juvies locate food much easier. Most discus breeders will go this route before adding them into their show tanks. Especially planted tanks where it seems that juvies get stunted if added at small sizes.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice discus !

"Especially planted tanks where it seems that juvies get stunted if added at small sizes."

True, I've seen a pic of a stunted discus, although the plant tank itself looked to be very clean. It's TDS (total dissolved solids) that can build up to high levels in a plant tank that can stunt growing juvies, on the flip side, nitrates, overcrowding, and infrequent water changes do the same.

Frequent vacs to remove tds won't do a plant tank any favors, disturbs the fry. And at same time, harder to track down the fry and for them to find food. Not that it can't be done, but a bb tank so much easier for you and the fry, just makes sense


----------

